# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Corrie to end on December 9th 2010.

## moonstorm

A source deep within the bowels of ITV drama serials that Laura Mackie, head of ITV continuing drama has pencilled in a confirmed end date for the nations former favorite soap Coronation Street, in a statement to be released at 11am today she will make her intentions clear why she feels the time is now right to end the show on a high, it has also been suggested that the continuing hemorrhaging of money from the network was one of many deciding factors in the decision to end the show next year.

Also widely expected is the confirmation that the revitalised Emmerdale will take over the current slots pencilled in for Corrie from April 20th 2009 with Corrie taking over the slots vacated by Emmerdale until the last transmission of the show on December 9th 2010.

Corronation Street RIP 1960-2010.

----------

alvinsduckie (04-04-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Ahh, the first April Fool's joke I have come across today  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

so obvious that it is an april fool  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moonstorm

Ok ok, sorry it was a bit obvious!! But I liked it hee hee.

----------


## alvinsduckie

:Lol:   :Clap:  
I'll admit, you got me!

good one :Thumbsup:

----------

